# Symantec Ghost 11.0



## drixt (Jul 16, 2008)

Hey guys, i gotta ask u something before i go ahead and buy this software.
so yesterday i bought Symantec Ghost 11.0 copyright <c> 1998-2006 so i booted up my system with the disk in it 
so i happen to see that this symantec ghost 11.0 is not compatible with a 64 bit system ( windows 7 ultimate )
so i said im gonna ask these guys and see if they can tell me about a software just like this one: DOS and 32 bit to backup and restore your computer.
but in my case im looking for one thats compatible with 64 bit systems and at the same time it uses DOS to backup and restore my system.
and one more thing u think i can make an image of my entire system? with symantec ghost? if there is one that can make this happen please let me know the name and version of it so i can buy it right away ...







thx folks.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

I haven't had a single complaint about my Ghost ... Since I donated it to the local landfill.
I'm now using Acronis


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

You won't find anything that runs in DOS that supports hardware made in the last 10 years. It is never used any more.

Free system imaging/backup software:

Macrium Reflect (Free)
O&O Disk Image Express
Comodo Time Machine
Clonezilla Live (A bootable CD of Debian with Clonezilla.)
Paragon Backup & Recovery
Drive Image XML
PING (Partimage is not Ghost)
Partition Saving
Clonezilla

Parted Magic disk partitoning tool (Bootable CD image)
If you prefer a bootable USB key, download and run Linux Live USB Creator. Choose the Parted Magic distro, and it will download it and automatically create a bootable USB key.

This CD (or key) contains many useful tools. You can partition, recover files, recover lost partitions, make disk images (by several different methods), transfer files between media, scan for viruses (It can serve as an Alternative Trusted Platform for search and elimination of rootkits and bootkits), examine and benchmark hardware, access the internet, and much more.


----------



## drixt (Jul 16, 2008)

Thx for answering my post guys, and let me ask u this if u were me and u wanna make an image of your whole system to restore it with one click or from a DVD which one of these softwares would u use?

O&O Disk Image Express
Clonezilla Live (A bootable CD of Debian with Clonezilla.)
PING (Partimage is not Ghost)
Clonezilla


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

You probably can't recover from a DVD ... Only a data file in an external HD.
Image files are usually bigger than a DVD can hold.
I'd use Acronis .. or maybe the free Macrium


----------



## drixt (Jul 16, 2008)

so you wouldn't use any of those up there mentioned by Elvandil?
look, i really don't care if i have to buy an expensive one i just want to be able to make an image of my entire system and save it into my external hard drive, the way all my programs and games stay intact therefore i want to buy the best one according to my needs, in other words when i click this image my system will restore back to what it was before with all my programs and games all together running just like it was before ... i hope you understand what i'm saying and thanks for your reply. (thank you all)


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

drixt said:


> so you wouldn't use any of those up there mentioned by Elvandil


For the freeware Imaging applications ..
Macrium is at the top of Elvandil's list .. And is the most recommended on a Windows 7 Forum ..

Acronis is the most popular Costware Imaging Program.

To get all the functions in Macrium that Acronis has .. you have to pay extra .. then Macrium costs about the same.
Ghost is the most popular in the local landfill.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Windows 7 has the tools to do that already built in.
Save an image to and external drive, and restore it by booting with the Win 7 DVD, or the System Repair CD, which you can also create.

Click Start, type Backup and Restore, press Enter.
Two links on the left:
*Create a system image
Create a system repair disc*

Have to admit though that I Use Acronis, been using it since before I got Win 7 when I had Vista on this system.
Acronis is a bit more flexible as I can exclude files that don't need to be part of the image (large data files backed up elsewhere), the Win 7 imaging program doesn't let you exclude anything.

Easeus Todo Backup is a free one I would add to the list, I've used it on Server 2003 and had no problems with it.


----------



## drixt (Jul 16, 2008)

well i don't want to exclude anything at all i want all my programs, games and files in the backup image of my system ... so let me ask you this if i use windows 7 tools to make my own system repair cd does that mean that my whole system is going to be in a DVD? or something like that or it will just provide the tools to restore the image of system saved into my external hard drive? is that it?
if so could i just a new folder in my external hard drive and save the image of my system into it?


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

The Windows 7 repair CD is not the same as an Image file backup.
You really need to make a W7 Repair CD.

Why use the W7 Imaging when there are better and less problem prone utilities for this .. That can be used on any computer system


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Click *Start | Help and Support*, search on *Backup and Restore*, lots of information.

The image is stored as a virtual hard drive. It will be located here on the external:

```
[COLOR=DarkRed]<drive>[/COLOR]:\WindowsImageBackup\[COLOR=DarkRed]<computer  name>[/COLOR]\Backup YYYY-MM-DD HHMMSS\
```
(Time is UTC)
The vhd file itself will have a GUID type name like *b540c923-d5b1-11de-8f63-806e6f6e6963.vhd*

The Repair CD just lets you boot the system to run the program to restore the image. It's the same as booting with your Win 7 DVD, and selecting *Repair your computer*, or using the F8 menu, and choosing *Repair your Computer*. You must use the disk to restore an image though.

You can backup directly to DVDs, but I wouldn't recommend it. If you get a bad DVD, you may have to start over. It can also take a large number of DVDs.
My backup would be 244 GB before compression if I chose all three partitions; even assuming 50% compression, that's still 122 GB, or at least 26 DVDs.
The backup includes all Restore points and Previous versions, so that adds to the size.
I can choose to only backup the System Partition, but that happens to be the Vista partition, not Win 7, and has all my large files (virtual drives for VMs), it's still 196 GB. There is no way to backup just the Win 7 partition.

Acronis let's me exclude those vhd files, as well as excluding Restore Points, and Previous Versions, and I can backup both the Vista and Win 7 partitions and it's only 10 GB for both. 4 GB for just the Win 7 partition.

The Restore feature restores all or nothing, it's not meant to use for restoring indivdual files, that that can be done, but you can't use the Backup and Restore program to so so.

I just did a backup of a Dual boot XP/Win 7 system, size used on both partitions is 9.8 GiB, the size of the comp;ete system backup using the Win 7 tool is 8.13 GiB
With Acronis, with no files excluded, normal compression, the backup is 4.49 GiB.


----------



## drixt (Jul 16, 2008)

so basically what you are saying is that, it'll be better if i just make a backup of my partitions and not entire system? ... now is Acronis able to make an image of my system like a clone exactly the same and be able to restore my entire syste together with all my applications and games and won't have to install my games again or my softwares, you get what im saying? of course im gonna save it into my external hard drive 2TB ... Acronis is the best u got for what im trying to do? and also one more thing let say my system wont boot up again because a nasty virus just infected all my files and dlls etc.. am i gonna be able to restore my system with this Acronis system image i created or not? if not what could i do in a situation like that


----------



## fullmetalbuddha (Oct 15, 2010)

sounds like what you want is to make your computer whole after a disk crashes...
I don't know much about it, but Im investigating RAID. Its supposed to spread your entire system over 2 or more drives so when one drive fails the other one or two or six drives still have your entire system and your system doesn't fail,
sounds like the way to go if one can afford it.


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Backing up the partitions is the same as backing up the system. If you have separate partitions you have the option of choosing which one(s) to backup at a given time. With the Win 7 backup however, you have to backup the system partition(s) when doing a System Image. You can do a data backup that just backs up your files.

Acronis makes smaller backups if that's important, but isn't free, unless you have a Seagate or Western Digital hard drive.
Easesus is a pretty good one, and it is free.
Acronis has a 15 or 30 day trial, you can download it and try it out. Try Easesus. Try the Win 7 backup. Try Macrium Reflect or DriveImageXL, then you can decide which will work best for you.

With all of them you create a boot cd that will boot the system, then restore the files, to the same drive, or to a brand new drive if yours dies.

*Imaging Software*

*Free*:
Macrium Reflect
DriveImage XML
Easeus Todo Backup
XXClone (Turorial Here)
If you have a Seagate HD, you can use this, which is based on Acronis:
Seagate DiscWizard
And from Western Digital:
Acronis True Image WD Edition Software

*Commercial*:
Acronis True Image
DriveImage XML
Macrium Reflect
Norton Ghost


----------



## drixt (Jul 16, 2008)

how does this boot cd wok, can u explain me that a little bit ... im kinda curious about that cus if ur system is not booting up anymore how u gonna be able to use this backup?


----------



## drixt (Jul 16, 2008)

and i think im just gonna stick with 
*Macrium Reflect way better or the same as acronis i think.
*


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

drixt said:


> how does this boot cd wok, can u explain me that a little bit ...


You can install the Boot CD .. Start the computer .. and Acronis will load into Ram and Run ..
Even if you have installed a new (blank) Hard drive .. and the computer will not boot.
Then, you can tell Acronis to Rebuild the Hard Drive from the backup image in an external Hard Drive ...
or replace a partition or partitions.

I have run into some situations in Windows 7, When recovering a system from an image ..
Where I had to perform a repair from the W7 Repair CD to fix the Boot.


----------



## drixt (Jul 16, 2008)

first im gonna try *Macrium Reflect and see how it goes cus i know this software has boot cd
*


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Good plan ... See *Here*


----------



## drixt (Jul 16, 2008)

I have bad and good news, the good news is that *Macrium Reflect worked perfectly backing up my partition and everything and the bad news is that the RESCUE CD didn't work at all when i did the RECUE CD i actually used a DVD then **Macrium Reflect burned the linux files and stuff on my DVD so i said ima give it a try i booted up my system with the DVD in my system at the begining was going well saying something like : Loading .... BLah BLah
Loading... BLah BLah
and then after that the only think i see its a black screen i waited for like half hour i actually thought it may take longer to load the files and sh** ... but nothing happened so basically my system is way too advanced for this RESCUE CD probably not compatible with it ... so i guess **Macrium Reflect is out of my book. And by the way i have a question about CD RESCUE it's like when you make a backup with windows 7 backup tools and let's say your system won't boot up again but you still have one more solution which is WINDOWS 7 DVD which u can use it as your RESCUE CD to take you right where image backup is, am i right? is that how RESCUE CD's work?
So What would be next software to try out?
*


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Did you try making a Marcium Rescue disk in Compatibility mode?

If you want to see how the Win 7 disc works, just boot with your WIn 7 DVD and choose Repair your Computer.
If you don't have the DVD, create the System Repair disk per the instructions in Post 8, or the link in Post 10, and boot with it.


----------



## drixt (Jul 16, 2008)

Yeah well is not gonna work anyway i know that for fact, besides i've already uninstalled the program ...
anyway iv'been watching videos about Acronis and reading comments and opinions most people say that Acronis is full of bugs so im not gonna lose my time giving it a try and buying it for nothing.
so far we got 2 softwares out of my list Marcium and Acronis, is there any other software out there to make an image of my partitions+ Rescue CD i was thinking what if there is a program that can also update my backup images like everytime i download new songs i just save them into my partition and then i could just update my backup with my news songs... u get what im saying?


----------



## drixt (Jul 16, 2008)

intesresting look what i just found: 



that plus a backup image of my partitions BEAUTIFUL STUFF what do u think?
now i dont know if i can update my backups periodically ...


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Don't how you know if you haven't tried, I haven't found any info on the difference in Linux boot options between the Regular and the Compatible mode disk. Can you post which boot options don't work with your system, and your system specs? Might help others who have a similar system get it to work on theirs.

Acronis has a 30 day free trial, so costs nothing to try. Only thing that doesn't work is the Bootable CD can't be used to make an image, or clone a drive.
Any links to these bad reviews? I haven't heard anything particularly bad about Acronis that hasn't also been said about all the others.

The Paragon disk has nothing to do with making a backup, and can't be used to restore an image, it doesn't include any imaging programs that I can see.

All of the backup programs can be scheduled to do an incremental backup.


----------



## drixt (Jul 16, 2008)

Ok i just bought Acronis True Image Home 2011 14.0.0.5105 and installed it.
this is wat i did to create my rescue cd:



























the images r all in order starting from top to bottom thats how i did it so then i booted up my system with this DVD it loaded but when the screen of Acronis popped up saying if u wanna turn on your mouse press blah blah ... i did all of that and still nothing my mouse wwasnt workign i also waited for half hoour hour and still nothing in other words it freezes everytime i press those keyboard keys to turn on my mouse or i dont know i really dont know, so maybe u can tell me wat i did wrong i should have probably picked Cd-RW Drive instead of ISO IMAGE .... take a look at my images and tell me wat u think is it my BIOS or wat????? thx


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Only needs a CD .. Not DVD ... for the bootable 
USB or PS2 mouse ???
I've run into a problem with a PS2 mouse and a PS2 <> USB adapter before.


----------



## drixt (Jul 16, 2008)

it's a gaming mouse works perfectly fine http://store.razerzone.com/store/razerusa/en_US/pd/productID.220156700/categoryId.35208800

so how come when i tested it with WMware the rescue media "DVD" worked???
thats kinda weird... i mean it worked cus i could use mouse the mouse and go trough the program options and stuff, are u saying that this rescue media DVD is not gonna work cus i have to use a CD only?


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

If a USB mouse, you may need to go into the BIOS and enable legacy USB support Try both settings, enabled and disabled. If using a Wireless mouse try a wired.

If enabling the USB Legacy settings in the BIOS, and using a wired USB or PD2 mouse doesn't work, you may need to specify a command line parameter (in the box on the 2nd screen you posted) to enable the mouse.

Boot with the CD, and at the first screen press *F11*. Type *usbmouse=off* in the box and press *Enter* (if there is anything already in the box, type a space then the parameter). Use the arrow keys to select Acronis and press *Enter*. See if the mouse will work once it finishes booting. If so, you can add that parameter in the command line parameters box (your 2nd screen shot) and burn another CD

The keys it tells you to press do not turn on the Mouse, it turns on MouseKeys, so you can use the Numeric Keypad to move the mouse pointer. 4 and 6 is left and right, 8 and 2 is up and down, 1, 3, 7, 9 are diagonal.

On the first screen, hit the up arrow key twice to select *Acronis True Image Home (Full Version)* then press *Enter*. Then when the main screen appears, turn on MouseKeys by pressing *F10* (it's a toggle, so only press once), then you can use the numeric keypad to move the mouse pointer, press *Enter* to click.
A bit of a pain, but doable if all else fails.


----------



## drixt (Jul 16, 2008)

k ma man thank u very much im gonna try it right now and tell u how it went


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

When booting in a virtual environment, the drivers for the mouse are installed in the Host. VMWare will emulate a basic PS/2 mouse until you install the drivers in the Guest OS.
When booting on real hardware, the disk sees the actual hardware. If it doesn't have a driver for the mouse, it won't work, and you have tweak the settings.

Shouldn't make a difference if it's burned on a CD or a DVD. A DVD may boot faster. The image is onloy 118 MB, so a DVD will have more wasted space than a CD would.


----------



## drixt (Jul 16, 2008)

k i think i got bad news, all the f11 and usbmouse=off all that worked finethe only thing i could use was up, left,right and down arrow of my keyboard so i selected *Acronis True Image Home (Full Version) then second screen popped up it is supposed to load something right? well i waited for like 1 5minutes nothing happened the same screen was still there i pressed enter and nothing same thing... what could that be?
*


----------



## drixt (Jul 16, 2008)

any ideas my friend?


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

What was the 2nd screen that popped up after you selected *Acronis True Image Home (Full Version)* and pressed enter? The ATI Splash Screen, or a Loading Please Wait, or something else?
Try adding *pci=noacpi* or *acpi=off* in the parameter box.

Try one of these Linux live CDs, see if you can boot to the desktop with any of them.

Knoppix
Linux Mint
Puppy Linux
Ubuntu


----------



## drixt (Jul 16, 2008)

i think it was the ATI splash screen cus it doesnt say loading or anything like that so im assuming thats the one and what do u mean byt adding that in the parameter box are u saying i have to burn another cd? and add those paramers?


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Press *F11*. Type in one of the above after *quiet* (Mine has *quiet* in the box after pressing F11) and press *Enter*. Then arrow up to Acronis and press *Enter*.

Once you find the right boot parameters that will work with yout system, you can then burn a new disk using those parameters so you don't have to type them in. Problem will be finding the right parameters for your system. There's a large number of parameters to try.


----------



## drixt (Jul 16, 2008)

Okay *pci=noacpi* work just fine after that a second screen popped up saying ACRONIS loading... something like that which is good and finally what i've waiting for all these days lol
i could see all the tools and utilities, the backup options cloning options and so on but there is a little problem tho u see when i went to Recovery then Browse for backup i see all these 4 options

My computer
Local Disck (C: )
Computer Near Me
FTP Connections

i went through all of them looking for my external hard drive which is always connected to my computer at all times but i just can't find it tho i went through all the options in this Rescue CD and still no track of my 2TB external hard drive so im assuming there is a parameter i have to add in that box after pressing F11... what do u think?


----------



## drixt (Jul 16, 2008)

any ideas?


----------



## drixt (Jul 16, 2008)

please.... i tried almost everything now but i still cannot see my external hard drive using acronis CD rescue


----------



## drixt (Jul 16, 2008)

anyone please....


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

The external is connected and powered on before turning on the PC?
Is it connected through a hub? Try connecting it directly to one of the Rear ports on the PC, not the front.

Give this a try as well, boot with the drive disconnected. When you get to the main screen where it asks What would you like to do, _before_ selecting a task, plug in the USB drive, give it 20-30 seconds, then select a task and see if it's detected.

Is your mouse working now, or is that also not working? Could be that the Rescue disk just doesn't have a driver compatible with the USB controller.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Noyb said:


> The Windows 7 repair CD is not the same as an Image file backup.
> You really need to make a W7 Repair CD.
> 
> Why use the W7 Imaging when there are better and less problem prone utilities for this .. That can be used on any computer system


Well I have a belly button so like everyone else I have an opinion. The Backup Imaging in Vista worked just fine for me. I haven't tried it in Windows 7 but I plan to as soon as I get a new Terrabyte external drive. Shouldn't be any different in Windows 7 and I am glad that MS decided to include it in all versions of Windows 7.

I had been using my Windows Home Server to do complete backups of my other computers. Even that worked great when I had to recover my wifes computer from a failed HD.

I some times think people are too quick to write off something new from Microsoft.


----------



## drixt (Jul 16, 2008)

LOL u r not gonna believe what just happened i booted up my system with this rescue cd right whem the acronis cd rescue its supposed to say Loading... instead of that a bunch of lines start coming down like a list saying about my sata drivers and thigns like that here something i could copy from it says somehting liek this:

hotplug: isnmod:error inserting
usbhid:v2.6:USB HID core driver
#_

and right where u see this " #_ " when i type exit next to that says something like: unmount ... 
that day i was activating my SATA drivers or something in my BIOS but i already rolled it back to how it was before and still the same thing ... i dont know whats going on its like the cd rescue is loading my drivers my mouse and keyboard drivers and some others .... what can i do?


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

If it has an error when booting it will display the messages, then stops at a prompt so you can type in commands. i don't know enough Linix to help much, but obviously whatever you changed did not get change back to exactly the same as before.
What boot flags are you using? If just *pci=noacpi* try *acpi=off* instead.

Have you tried any of the other Linux Live CDs? Can you boot with any of them?
With all the problems you are having getting this PC to boot Linux, you may want to stick with the Win 7 Backup and Restore. Doen't have all the options and flexibility of other programs, but it does the job.


----------

